# Community Service Smoke



## BigTurtle (Aug 13, 2019)

A local church does an annual fund raiser BBQ and had no one to help with the capacity needed so eventually I agreed to assist. Smoked for two days last weekend. Friday and Saturday, no work on Sunday.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 13, 2019)

110 pounds of ribs. 170 pounds of butts and two briskets for fun and the church members.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 13, 2019)

24 butts, 2 briskets


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 13, 2019)

Hell yeah man all that looks awesome! Bet there were some full and happy patrons. Nice job and props on a good deed


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 13, 2019)

BT, it all looks really good.
Great job cooking all that, and even better the reasons for doing it.

May I ask what the proceeds are funding?

*Like!*


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 13, 2019)

BEAUTIFUL!!! All of it looks SPOT ON!!! Great work and a great deed! God bless!


----------



## motocrash (Aug 13, 2019)

Heavenly lookin' Q.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 13, 2019)

Way to go Biggie T. That looks wonderful and for a good cause. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 13, 2019)

BT,
you know you can attach multiple pictures in one post, right?
Might save you a few keystrokes there.

But, they all looked so good, I Liked each one.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 13, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Heavenly lookin' Q.


I see what you did there.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 13, 2019)

They had asked months ago and I respectfully decline and advised that they seek out another smoker. They messaged me a week ago and said they had no luck and we're in dire straits. I am trying to be a good Christian and they were in distress so I said yes to them. I don't regret a minute of it. Good people. They were VERY supportive and did the pork butts processing themselves.


----------



## motocrash (Aug 13, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I see what you did there.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 13, 2019)

Now my church has asked for my help. Pork for 150. And beans too.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 20, 2019)

Got a little gig for this Saturday. Baby backs and salmon for 30.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 20, 2019)

hope this gives you some points to get into heaven, you'll probably have to take your smoker with you though, everything looks great.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 23, 2019)

Not seeking points but I do need to make.up some.ground for the 70's lol. I made a couple of pans of Mexican Street Corn casserole's, taters and bacon Mac n cheese for tomorrow to accompany baby back ribs, fresh salmon, beef short ribs and some sausages.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 24, 2019)

Good as always Big Turtle I'm glad to see your smoker in action for good causes!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 24, 2019)

I agree. Cooking for profit today. Beef short ribs for the pitmasters supper.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 24, 2019)

Mexican Street Corn casserole's too


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 24, 2019)

The short ribs and corn are gorgeous.
Are the ribs boneless?


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 24, 2019)

No sir. Bone in. The ribs are bone in too This was taken before they got wrapped a while ago. No that is not sauce on them. Rub and spray only.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 24, 2019)

Vegetarians at this event. The same smoke.passing over the meat is passing over their veggies lol.


----------



## radioguy (Aug 24, 2019)

God bless you Turtle.  Getting  geared up to do our annual cook to support our children's ministry.  We cook sausage, turkey and pork  every fall.   We have fun and raise cash for the kids. 

RG


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 25, 2019)

We do good works. Beef short ribs


----------



## phatbac (Aug 26, 2019)

Good looking Q!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## DrewJ (Aug 26, 2019)

You have a recipe for the Corn Casserole? It looks really good! 


BigTurtle said:


> Mexican Street Corn casserole's too


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 26, 2019)

One large can of corn like Sam's sells. 
Two large heaping tablespoons of Duke's mayonnaise.
Cilantro chopped
Chili powder or ancho about a teaspoon or more to taste.
Three Chipotle peppers in adobo diced. 
A bunch of Cotiga and Queso Fresca cheese to taste.
Tablespoon of fresh chopped garlic.
Teaspoon of onion powder. 
Blend it, smoke it.


----------



## DrewJ (Aug 26, 2019)

BigTurtle said:


> One large can of corn like Sam's sells.
> Two large heaping tablespoons of Duke's mayonnaise.
> Cilantro chopped
> Chili powder or ancho about a teaspoon or more to taste.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 12, 2019)

Doing another in two weekends from now. This time it's the church I attend.


----------

